# Radon Seriennummer



## Hangtime (16. April 2013)

Hi Leute, ich hab da mal ne Frage zur Seriennumer von Radon Bikes. Die Nummer selbst ist ja unten am Tretlager eingestanzt, aber steht die auch irgendwo in den Unterlagen, die mit dem Bike geliefert werden? In der Anleitung für Kompletträder ist auf Seite 3 so ein Kasten "Aufkleber Rahmenseriennummer (am Oberrohr angebracht)". Auf meinem Oberrohr gibt es aber keinen Aufkleber  Klebt da bei euch was?


----------



## filiale (16. April 2013)

Nö da klebt nix. Du mußt die SN vom Tretlager aufschreiben und gut ist. Am Besten ein Foto davon machen. Wenn unter dem Tretlager ein Halter für die Schaltzüge verläuft, mußte den eventuell noch kurz abschrauben um die komplette SN lesen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniackilla (17. April 2013)

also bei mir war ein Aufkleber am Oberrohr, hab den ins Heft geklebt.


----------



## Pedalradler (17. April 2013)

Ich habe mein Rad über den Servicepartner bestellt. 

Der Aufkleber der SNr. lage noch im Karton, war also nicht am Oberrohr.


----------



## mountain-aachen (17. April 2013)

Hi,
bei meinem zr race hat der auch gefehlt.
Habe das Rad in Bonn gekauft. (zusammengebaut)

Nummer aufschreiben und gut ist.


----------



## Hangtime (17. April 2013)

okay danke. Dacht schon ich hätte das irgendwo im Wald verloren..... Mh den Karton hab ich noch, aber der ist so gut im Keller verstaut das ich da nie weider dran komm


----------

